# Halloween Cat Bowling Game!



## PATMAN (Oct 10, 2008)

Below is a link to a fun Halloween Cat Bowling Game!

Watch the moving arrow to aim and use your space bar to roll the bowling ball. Be sure to let us know how you do!

Here's the link:
http://www.brandextract.com/catbowling/default.asp

Note to all cat lovers: No cats are hurt during this game!


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2008)

i got a 103 on my first try. started out good but quickly got worse!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

OK I got 179 the first try my time was 00.01.49
Second was 114 in 00.01.55 I'm done stoping while the going is good.


----------



## Isa (Oct 11, 2008)

179, Robyn you are really good because I got 88  haha. I guess I need some practice.
Patrick, how did you do?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Oct 12, 2008)

110 here. This game is addicting. Going back to try again


----------



## davidsmith (Oct 13, 2008)

I played the game twice. 
Interesting!


----------



## Chucky (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I got a 116 and better quit because I think I got lucky a couple times. If that darn arrow wouldn't go so fast sometimes I may do better.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 13, 2008)

112 my first try, then went downhill on the next game. Guess I'd better get back to work.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

just played again 110. I'll stop at that.


----------

